# Connie DC-3 and C-47 and PBY



## sunny91 (May 2, 2005)

I find a good site for this aircraft and pictures.

http://www.centercomp.com/cgi-bin/dc3/gallery?370

bye,

sunny91


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2005)

I love the Catalina in the background of the first shot too. I have a soft spot for the venerable DC-3.


----------



## sunny91 (May 2, 2005)

For you evangilder i found this.

bye,

sunny91


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

Great plane but I've gotta say, I hate that yellow paint job. I think it's the red and green bits.


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2005)

Merci beaucoup! I have always liked the Catalina, not sure why really.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 3, 2005)

It's still got it's commercial colours and it's at Duxford.


----------



## jhamlin (May 14, 2005)

I just picked up .5 hours flight time in that AC-47 "Spooky" about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 14, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2005)

great shots, and damn the BBMF Dak looks good......


----------

